# Resting ribs



## rod g15 (Apr 26, 2013)

When the ribs are done after using the 3-2-1 method, do I take them out and rest them for a while? Wrap them in foil? For how long?

Thanks alot for the info, my first try on smoking ribs!


----------



## seenred (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Rod.  IMO, any meat you smoke will be better if you give it some time to rest.  Since they don't have a lot of meat on them compared to larger, thicker cuts of meat, less time is needed for ribs than those thicker cuts.  I like to let ribs rest for about a half hour to 45 minutes, in foil on a rack in a slightly warm oven.

Good luck, and don't forget the Qview!

Red


----------



## dewetha (Apr 26, 2013)

let them rest! I find it makes it taste better. i just toss the ribs whole in a foil pan and cover with foil and let rest 30-45 mins. they are hot enough without more heat IMO. but i'm sure any method will be fine. home cooked BBQ beats anything you get in a restaurant


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont rest mine i just eat them juicey all the way through . It's a small piece of meat IMO .


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bigeyedavid said:


> I dont rest mine i just eat them juicey all the way through . It's a small piece of meat IMO .


Hehe, no kidding.  Mine "rest" for as long as it takes me to pull the racks from the smoker, slice them into individual bones and put them onto a serving platter.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2013)

Ribs rest in my belly when I'm done eating!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 26, 2013)

Bigeyedavid said:


> I dont rest mine i just eat them juicey all the way through . It's a small piece of meat IMO .





Demosthenes9 said:


> Hehe, no kidding.  Mine "rest" for as long as it takes me to pull the racks from the smoker, slice them into individual bones and put them onto a serving platter.





Dutch said:


> Ribs rest in my belly when I'm done eating!


They come off the cooker, get cut up and served in that order- takes 5 minutes, all the rest they need.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 26, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> They come off the cooker, get cut up and served in that order- takes 5 minutes, all the rest they need.


Cut them up???  They don't last that long. I would be afraid of cutting fingers off all the extra little hands that show up when the smoker opens.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 27, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Cut them up???  They don't last that long. I would be afraid of cutting fingers off all the extra little hands that show up when the smoker opens.










, all the little hands at my house are now all grown up. If my daughter is at home she'll be taking the pictures


----------

